
Free Google+ Badges Graphics for Your Use - ideafry
http://www.sociableblog.com/2011/11/10/free-google-badges-graphics/
======
gglanzani
Gosh, they're awful. They reflect the new G+ favicon, which I really dislike.
I'd hoped (even though I will not use them) something in style with the iOS G+
icon.

Edit: a 'd' too much after dislike.

